# Playaway 'Audio books'



## Somni (Aug 22, 2010)

Whilst looking on Amazon at books I have been increasingly finding copies in a 'Playaway Adult Fiction' format (looks like a MP3 player).  These are always more expensive for the ones I looked at than the CD audio book version, double or more in some cases.  Being so expensive I can't see why anyone would favour them over the CD version.  I was wondering if anyone knew anything about these, particularly what purpose they were designed for?


----------

